# [Systeme] .Trash-0 à la racine de 5 Go ( résolu)

## bob1977

Bonjour à tous,

   Cà fait quelques temps que j'ai remarqué ce problème mais j'ai laissé trainé puisqu'il y avait de la place sur le disque maintenant je n'ai plus qu'1 Go de libre.

 A la racine du / , j'ai un répertoire .Trash-0 qui est une sorte de sauvegarde des fichiers importants de mon système

```
du -H --max-depth 2 .Trash-0/      

du: WARNING: use --si, not -H; the meaning of the -H option will soon

change to be the same as that of --dereference-args (-D)

213k   .Trash-0/info

435M   .Trash-0/files/var

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/boot_2

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/boot_1

2.3M   .Trash-0/files/etc_2

156k   .Trash-0/files/dev_1

4.5M   .Trash-0/files/sbin_1

419M   .Trash-0/files/var_2

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/sys

893M   .Trash-0/files/usr_1

2.3M   .Trash-0/files/etc

6.1M   .Trash-0/files/lib_2

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/opt

126M   .Trash-0/files/var_1

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/sys_1

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/tmp

4.7M   .Trash-0/files/sbin_2

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/home_2

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/opt_2

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/home_1

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/ccache

7.7M   .Trash-0/files/bin_1

5.8M   .Trash-0/files/lib

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/opt_1

13k   .Trash-0/files/mnt_1

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/sys_2

3.1M   .Trash-0/files/etc_3

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/home

1.1G   .Trash-0/files/usr

1.8M   .Trash-0/files/etc_1

208M   .Trash-0/files/ccache_2

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/root_1

13k   .Trash-0/files/mnt_2

2.3G   .Trash-0/files/usr_2

5.1M   .Trash-0/files/bin_2

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/ccache_1

4.5M   .Trash-0/files/sbin

17k   .Trash-0/files/lost+found

140k   .Trash-0/files/root_2

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/tmp_2

156k   .Trash-0/files/dev

5.8M   .Trash-0/files/lib_1

156k   .Trash-0/files/dev_2

13k   .Trash-0/files/root

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/tmp_1

5.8M   .Trash-0/files/bin

13k   .Trash-0/files/mnt

4.1k   .Trash-0/files/boot

5.5G   .Trash-0/files

5.5G   .Trash-0/

```

 J'utilise kde mais pas konqueror.  De toute façon, dedans, il y a plein de fichiers accessibles qu'en root que je n'ai pas modifié par moi-même ( dans /lib par exemple).

 Au cas où ce serait une feature de portage, voila mon emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 Mar 2008 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="fr en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/swegener /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi agg alsa amd64 arts asf avi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo examples fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fr freetype fuse gdbm geoip gif gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kerberos ldap live lm_sensors mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pda pdf perl php pmu png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection reiserfs rtsp sdl session shout skins spell spl sqlite sqlite3 srt sse sse2 ssl stream svg syslog tcpd theora threads tiff tordns transcode truetype tv unicode usb utempter v4l v4l2 videos vorbis wma x264 xcomposite xfs xine xiph xml xml2 xorg xosd xpm xprint xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

 Je ne sais pas quoi donner d'autres comme informations mais n'hésitez pas à demander.

Merci de m'aiderLast edited by bob1977 on Sun Mar 30, 2008 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Untux

Pour les english-disabled : Trash signifie « poubelle » en anglais... un nom bien choisi pour sauvegarder les fichiers importants du système  :Wink: 

Est-ce qu'il ne s'agirait pas, plutôt, de fichiers (K)DE-GUIsés en fichiers effacés ? Que donne un vidage de corbeille ?

Edit : Ouais, enfin... trash != poubelle. Ça m'apprendra à jouer les petits malins.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

De toutes façons .Trash-0 correspond à la poubelle du root pour la partition courante, et je crois que le concept de "corbeille" n'existe que pour les gestionnaires de fichiers graphiques. Donc a probablement fait mumuse en root avec une appli graphique.

----------

## bob1977

```
De toutes façons .Trash-0 correspond à la poubelle du root pour la partition courante, et je crois que le concept de "corbeille" n'existe que pour les gestionnaires de fichiers graphiques. Donc a probablement fait mumuse en root avec une appli graphique.
```

 Ca me surprendrait car je n'ai jamais modifié ou supprimé de fichiers dans /lib ( l'installation de gentoo a 1 mois et demi). Comme gestionnaire de fichier, j'ai utilisé rox en root. Comme autre application en root, j'ai utilisé le centre de configuration de kde en mode superutilisateur quelques fois. 

 Concernant la corbeille de mon utilisateur, elle est vide. Pour root, je ne me suis jamais connecté directement donc je ne sais pas laquelle c'est. Je vais donc devoir me connecter en root dans kdm pour voir et je vous dis ça.

EDIT: Je viens d'essayer de me connecter en root avec kdm mais il refuse en disant que les connections du superutilisateur sont interdites.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> De toutes façons .Trash-0 correspond à la poubelle du root pour la partition courante, et je crois que le concept de "corbeille" n'existe que pour les gestionnaires de fichiers graphiques. Donc a probablement fait mumuse en root avec une appli graphique.
> ```
> ...

 

```
nano -w /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
```

 (enfin de tête) et modifie AllowRootLogin (ou quelquechose du genre)

----------

## dapsaille

fait un 

find . >> liste

dans ce dossier pour voir quels types de fichiers sont présents ..

 combien fait ton système au total ?

----------

## bob1977

Merci a vous de vous intéresser a mon problème,

 *Quote:*   

> nano -w /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
> 
> (enfin de tête) et modifie AllowRootLogin (ou quelquechose du genre)

 

 Je tenterai ca demain parce que j'ai un peu la flemme ce soir.

 *Quote:*   

> fait un
> 
> find . >> liste
> 
> dans ce dossier pour voir quels types de fichiers sont présents ..
> ...

 

 J'ai fait "find . >> liste.txt". Ca me donne un fichier de 30Mo de 675 412 lignes donc autant de fichiers... C'est pas des mp3 et des divx evidemment. C'est une copie d'une partie de mon arborescence à un moment donné.

 Je vais regarder plus précisément de quand date tout ça

EDIT: Je pense avoir trouvé   :Very Happy: 

 J'ai fait mon installation de gentoo depuis la distribution kubuntu. J'ai eu quelques problèmes pour l'installation en 64 bits qui ont fait que j'ai dû recommencer l'installation à zéro plusieurs fois. Et à chaque fois, j'ai dû supprimer tous les fichiers de la partition avec konqueror qui me l'a surement mis dans la corbeille de la partition. Les dates des fichiers correspondent: pour ceux que j'ai regardé, ils datent de 2 mois.

 Je vais donc pouvoir supprimer ce fichiers sans scrupule   :Surprised:   . J'attends un peu au cas où quelqu'un penserait que je trompe.

Merci à tous pour vos différentes suggestions qui m'ont mis sur la bonne voie.

Bonne nuit a tous.

----------

## dapsaille

Hahahahaha exactement cela alors ^^

 En effet si en plus pour supprimer des fichiers tu passes par une interface graphique ......  :Laughing: 

----------

## bob1977

 *Quote:*   

> Hahahahaha exactement cela alors ^^
> 
> En effet si en plus pour supprimer des fichiers tu passes par une interface graphique ...... 

 

 Pour ma défense, je voulais rester dans l'esprit de kubuntu   :Embarassed:  . Sérieusement, c'était plus pratique pour supprimer sélectivement les répertoires inutiles pour une nouvelle installation et regarder dedans ce qu'il y avait pour vérifier qu'il n'y ait pas de fichier important.

----------

